# Mac OS X 10.3.9 stall at "login window starting"



## tommycUSA (Jul 29, 2009)

We have a Mac G4 Server, 500mhz. 1.125 gb memory and booting from the Original 80gb Seagate SCSI disk and Apple SCSI Card that came with the machine. We are the original owners of this server. OS X 10.3.9 Software. When we attempt to startup, the computer stalls at "login window starting". We have no idea what happened, except we had a power failure a few days before this symptom started. We are a couple of disabled fellows, scratching our heads on how to solve this totally unexpected problem. We thank you in advance for any help you can give us to get the server up and runnung again.


----------

